# Classical music



## Euronymous (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi everyone. i am new here and also new to classical music so i need some advices.
1. Could you gine me some piece of music, like an introduction to this type of music?
2. How many music do you listen in a regular day? (i mean how many hours)
3. Do you recomand some headphones and speakers for listening classical music?

Thanks


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Find a classical music program on the radio, listen to it in the background, and take note of the title and composer of anything that catches your fancy. Listen to it again (and, if you like, again and again). Repeat that process and you'll be on your way. There is no one representative piece. Everyone's introduction and taste is different. Listen to it when, and as long as, you feel like it. Headphones may help you get some of the fine details, but may also entice you to play pieces louder than they were meant to be played. Loudness is not the point of most classical music. Good luck!


----------

